

7 College Majors That Will Land You a Six Figure Job - EMRo
http://tryecruit.com/blog/7-college-majors-that-will-land-you-a-six-figure-job/

======
TheCoelacanth
Where are those salary numbers coming from? There's no way new graduates are
getting that much. Looking at the report they linked to, I'm seeing much lower
numbers.

~~~
EMRo
Dept of Labor & Georgetown Center for Education and the Workforce

------
adem
Wow, now I know what to study! _sigh_

~~~
EMRo
:-( Dont worry. I've spent the past year talking to recruiters and there are
other ways you can impress them even if you're not in a 'target major.'

The biggest reason why I'm building something in the recruiting (specifically
entry level/internship) space is that right now, if you're not on a 'target
campus', in a 'target major' or have personal connections, you're kind of
screwed and left to the will of Taleo (may thou readeth dry job descriptions
for hours with no response, gwahahahah!!!).

That's bullshit. It should be about talent, passion/interest and demonstrated
abilities, not just BS credentials.

~~~
EMRo
<http://tryecruit.com>

